# generation problems



## Encolpius

Hello, I think it makes no difference if you are 19 or 24, but I think it would be better to divide members into few bigger generation groups to understand the answers better. I think a 78-year old gentleman had better chance to collect more diverse information about some topics than a member of the youngest generation. It is rude to ask about somebody's  age like: Hey, how old are you that you answered this and that  So, how about *three colours, three generations*. And I am sure younger people would be happy to respect older members.


----------



## Peterdg

If ever you want to know my age, look in my profile. It's publicly available info (in my case). That's one of the things I miss from the old forum VBulletin software. There your age was mentioned somewhere close to your avatar and it was visible for everyone (at least, if you allowed that in your security settings).


----------



## Encolpius

No, as I mentioned, I personally do not think the precise age is important.


----------



## bearded

Sometimes young people are wiser than older ones, so I think it is not so much a matter of age, but rather of brain quality.  In my case, I'm an elderly man, and I often find that replies by younger people (when I know their age) may offer viewpoints I had not considered - in spite of my longer experience. In my opinion, it is not very useful (excluding curiosity purposes) to know members' age.


----------



## Encolpius

But the languages is developing so what was a normal expression 50 years ago, now it can be old-fashioned, how can I find out who s right.


----------



## bearded

Encolpius said:


> But the languages is developing so what was a normal expression 50 years ago, now it can be old-fashioned, how can I find out who s right.


Old/older people are mostly able to follow the linguistic evolution, as they read papers, watch television, etc.  They do not always/only express themselves in an outdated way, as you seem to believe. I would say they (we) are no experts as concerns current youngsters' slang/jargon: that is true.


----------



## Encolpius

Ok. I see. It is just a suggestion. All people's answers are welcomed. My experience is completely different.


----------



## Hector9

I personally like it the way it is: no post counter, no age, and so on.


----------



## JamesM

We used to have age as an option under the old software (vBulletin).  At first I missed it a bit, but now I've gotten used to it.


----------

